# He walks in between my legs



## tmorgan (Oct 3, 2011)

During walks my puppy will try to walk in between my legs and kinda weave his way around my legs. He also will whine and try to jump up my legs while on the leash. When i can get him to walk he usually keeps a pretty loose leash and i will give him praise and he will seem like he gets the idea but then he's whining and weaving and jumping up my legs again. Anyone have any ideas what's going on?


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

He's a baby and hasn't been trained.


----------



## YukonGal (Aug 25, 2011)

My puppy did that too and it was when he was tired and had enough of the walk. That was my cue to finish up the walk. He also did that when he was around our horses and was unsure - just wanted me to pick him up and "save" him!


----------



## tmorgan (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah Neiko is the opposite lol. Right outta the gate he is swerving in front of me going through my legs. But yeah he does do the whole "save me" thing, trying to jump up to me. It's usually when we pass a barking dog or a loud truck so I think it is when he feels real insecure about the walk. But as soon as he starts to.get a little tired its right beside me with a loose leash, so I think its just going to take a little time but he will get it hopefully. If you guys have any leash tips I would like to hear them.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

How old this your pup, depending on his age maybe its longer than he needs??


----------



## tmorgan (Oct 3, 2011)

He's 8 weeks. I wrap the leash up so its not so long. I usually keep it loose but just short enough so he can walk right beside me and not have to much room to stay off


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He's a baby at 8 weeks. You have a looooooong way to go. Don't expect too much but keep the training up. At this age make sure he trusts you and respects you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:



clearcreekranch said:


> He's a baby and hasn't been trained.


----------



## michael1961 (Feb 9, 2020)

tmorgan said:


> During walks my puppy will try to walk in between my legs and kinda weave his way around my legs. He also will whine and try to jump up my legs while on the leash. When i can get him to walk he usually keeps a pretty loose leash and i will give him praise and he will seem like he gets the idea but then he's whining and weaving and jumping up my legs again. Anyone have any ideas what's going on?


Mine is 8 months and he loves to get between peoples legs if your dog isn't timid if he isn't knocking you over enjoy it he/she is saying they trust you and love you and want to be near you then enjoy the emotional attachment, if they are running away from people they don't know then that is a problem..


----------



## michael1961 (Feb 9, 2020)

When my dog does it I wrap my arms around his neck and give him a hug and he loves the engagement, he is by no means timid.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

This post is 9 years old....


----------

